# Hello from Daytona Beach



## Al Swearengen (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey guys! I finally joined what looks to be the greatest community on the web! I know Daytona Beach is more of the racing capital than a hunting capital but I am full into archery hunting! I chase whitetail, hogs, elk, gators and turkey all with the bow and have joined archery talk to get the opinions of you great folks! Thanks for having me.

Josh


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Josh.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------

